# Hey Disneyland fans, need lens advice



## Rob5589 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am looking for a lens for D-land. My current lenses are in my sig but, I really don't want to carry that much glass around all day and would like something more compact that I can stow away on rides. I would be using it for day and night shots. 
I was thinking something like a 50mm prime, either the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM or Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM. The Sigma scores a tad better (28 vs. 26) on DxO but is also 150 more. Any and all recommendations are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## runnah (Sep 3, 2015)

If it were me I'd bring along a small point and shoot that could fit in a pocket and then enjoy the day. After a day in a theme park with young kids a 5lbs dslr is going to feel like 100lbs by the end of the day.

But gun to my head I'd bring my 35mm 2.0, given that theme parks tend to be big.


----------



## danielb59 (Sep 3, 2015)

I went last year with my two grand children.  Took a Canon SX50 HS.  Worked very well.  My son, who was also along, brought his DSLR and constantly complained about the weight.  Just my take.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 3, 2015)

I hear ya on the weight. I wasn't really considering it initially but thought maybe with a small prime...

I have an older P&S but it has a battery drain issue. Maybe I would be better off buying a new P&S instead. 

Thanks again for the info


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 3, 2015)

What cell phone do you have?


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a Motorola Moto X. It takes decent enough photos. I'd like something more versatile than what it has to offer.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> I have a Motorola Moto X. It takes decent enough photos. I'd like something more versatile than what it has to offer.



I'd probably look at a cheap, used superzoom of some sort myself.  That would give you ok image quality and a decent amount of zoom as needed, something in the Canon SX40 range would probably run you just over $100 or so used.


----------



## vfotog (Sep 3, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> I am looking for a lens for D-land. My current lenses are in my sig but, I really don't want to carry that much glass around all day and would like something more compact that I can stow away on rides. I would be using it for day and night shots.
> I was thinking something like a 50mm prime, either the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM or Sigma 50mm f/1.4 EX DG HSM. The Sigma scores a tad better (28 vs. 26) on DxO but is also 150 more. Any and all recommendations are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



You can pick up some nice P&Ss with zooms that will be compact enough to carry around and fit in a bag.  Whether you take a small camera or your big camera, you definitely need a bag to stow the camera, sun block, money, etc. It'll be crowded; you'll be bumped into. Repeatedly. You want to watch for thieves too. Unless you are going to avoid all rides, you'll need the protection a bag provides. If you go to DCA, you may want to put the camera in a locker; you will get wet. I can't imagine not taking a zoom. I don't know what you shoot, but in addition to people, characters and rides and attractions, there are so many wonderful details you might want to capture.


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 3, 2015)

I took my DSLR and my smallest prime lens. I think it works great for the parades, family with some background and some characters and of course works well for some evening and night shots. Also, a lot of the actors seem to take the time to pose when they see something besides a cell phone. 

When I go to someplace like Animal Kingdom I take just the 70-300 zoom. 
I agree the 35mm f/2 is a good compact option for the 6D. I use a small bag that just holds the camera, wallet, keys, phone, sunscreen, and extra battery. 

Just pull the camera out for the shots sort of planned in advance and every so often something that just jumps out. I find the prime lens works fine for this, you know where you need to be in relation to the subject and when you arrive there just pull out the camera and take the shots and put the camera back away. If you spend a second trying to zoom then someone will have stepped between you and your subject.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks all. I am thinking something like the Canon SX700/710 for day time then the 6D for the night time parade and such. We have a 3 y.o. so we will be going back to the hotel for breaks, so swapping out gear won't be an issue.


----------



## vipgraphx (Sep 4, 2015)

Ill go off and say , What is it that you want to accomplish? I ask this because this should then get you closer to what lens you want to take. Example one year I made it all about disney photos (less of the kids) I wanted to work on composition and getting super cool shots. So I brought by 14-24. With this lens I was able to get the wide shots I was wanting and it was great for day and night. with this lens I could get it all in and close focus distance too. When I want to focus on the kids I will usually like a 50mm but its a bit to close for pictures waiting in line and trying to get more in frame. A 35mm is great because its a bit wider and if you need to be closer your zoom is your legs. With that said and looking at your lens line up I would take the 24-70, I think thats best of both worlds. Its still a big lens but wide enough for closer shots and you still have some zoom when needed. the 70-200 is just to big to lug around DL all day and you will be limiting you shots. Keep I'm mind this is there 60th anniversary and it is super packed!!!! I just got back in early August and way to many people!!!! So with a huge lens like the 70-200 or your other 100-400 it will be almost impossible to get any real good shots.

Go with the 24-70!…I think if you take the 50 you may find yourself wanting something a bit wider at times …take them both!


----------



## vfotog (Sep 4, 2015)

Rob5589 said:


> Thanks all. I am thinking something like the Canon SX700/710 for day time then the 6D for the night time parade and such. We have a 3 y.o. so we will be going back to the hotel for breaks, so swapping out gear won't be an issue.




is this your first visit? or your 3 y.o.? it's a really exciting thing for kids starting around the age. when are you going? it is crowded with the Anniversary, so when you are going back and forth to the hotel, try and plan your time. People pick their spots waaaay in advance for parades and shows.


----------



## Rob5589 (Sep 4, 2015)

vfotog said:


> Rob5589 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all. I am thinking something like the Canon SX700/710 for day time then the 6D for the night time parade and such. We have a 3 y.o. so we will be going back to the hotel for breaks, so swapping out gear won't be an issue.
> ...



Oh no, just his first time. I used to live in So Cal and have been many, many times. I wouldn't say I am at Master level but Journeyman for sure

We are going end of Sept into Oct. We are also doing the trick or treat party, something we have never done.


----------

